# Monster Model Review #116 The Great Race of Yith



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Hi All
This week on Monster Model Review, from the mind of H.P. Lovecraft we have The Yithian, of the Great Race of Yith sculpted by me... I've never gotten to say that before  enjoy.




The kits being produced by Action Hobbies.
http://actionhobbiesstore.com/
If you have any questions, comments, or looking for current contest info, check us out on the web or on Facebook and thanks again for watching.
Rob
Monster Model Review 
http://monstermodelreview.com/


----------



## YarriWarrior (May 12, 2010)

Sweet Rob! :dude: Lovecraft would be proud!:freak: Jeff


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Very cool. I don't see it listed on the AH website yet - when will the kit be available?


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

paulhelfrich said:


> Very cool. I don't see it listed on the AH website yet - when will the kit be available?


 Thanks guys, I have a message sent to Action Hobbies, it should be on thier site soon.
Rob


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Just goes to show,you don't always have to know a character in order to want to build it.If the figure is interesting,a little mystery only makes it more intriguing and prehaps even more so mythical.:thumbsup:


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

I was asked about the size and info ....The kits a little taller than 9" here it is with the Aurora Allosuarus and Cro-Magnon and should fit nicely in any 1/13th scale setting. 








It's now on the Action Hobbies site. 
under "new kits" 
http://actionhobbiesstore.com/index.html
and if interested you can e-mail Larry at 
[email protected] 
Rob_________________
Monster Model Review 
http://monstermodelreview.com/


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Thanks Rob - this is definitely going on my "to purchase" list. 

If anyone's not familiar with the character, this is from the H.P. Lovecraft story "The Shadow Out of Time." Very creepy story with a great twist at the end. It's included in most Lovecraft anthologies.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice job Rob!


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Thanks all for the compliments, here is a "What if" mock up of a PS box of the kit I tossed together.
Rob
Monster Model Review.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

This is quite the cool little kit!  I got one of these awhile ago and just barely finished it. I took these pics at my work in the morning so the shadow cast upon it gives it a bluish tint. When I get a better chance to take a shot in the daylight, I'll snap a few more pics. I tried to follow the color scheme that was described in the instructions. Next time, I'll go a more "colorful" rendition of this beast. IMO, this should go much better with the Monster Scenes kits...One of Dr. Deadly's Vegetable Creatures!!! :thumbsup:
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee265/Pre-Scenes2/YITH004.jpg
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee265/Pre-Scenes2/YITH001.jpg


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Looks like the base fits or interlocks into other PS kits. Is that interlocking with the Cro-Mag Man kit? Is that where it goes in the scene?

Great job!

MMM


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Looks like the base fits or interlocks into other PS kits. Is that interlocking with the Cro-Mag Man kit? Is that where it goes in the scene?
> 
> Great job!
> 
> MMM


According to the instructions, the base fits by the Tar Pit and the Flying Reptile. The Yith base fits next to the Hanging Cage base of the Monster Scenes. Rob wanted to tie into both scenes. The Cro Man was shown next to the kit for size comparison.


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Excellent job, that looks really cool!


----------

